# Chainsaw chain: what are you using?



## tymbee (Dec 4, 2011)

My local Husky dealer only stocks the square shoulder (what I've alwasy called "chissel") type chain. I used to only buy the round shoulder type chain ("chipper") since a previous dealer claimed it tended to stay sharper when cutting dirtier wood. He was also the dealer who claimed that the square shoulder type chain was preferred to clean wood as it make a somewhat faster cut.

Not sure if any of this is true but wondering what others prefer. Also, do you buy pre-made chains, or roll your own?


----------



## Thistle (Dec 4, 2011)

Either Oregon 72LGX .050 gauge Full Chisel,72JGX .050 gauge Skip Tooth,75LGX .063 gauge Full Chisel or 75JGX .063 gauge Skip Tooth depending on what I'm cutting.

All round tooth,7/32 file.Pre-made loops.


----------



## TreePointer (Dec 4, 2011)

Look for the following terms when purchasing chain:
Chisel (aka "full chisel")
Semi-chisel

I purchase pre-made loops of Stihl chain for all my saws regardless of make.  Chisel = Stihl RSC.  Semi-chisel = Stihl RMC.


----------



## Joey (Dec 4, 2011)

I Always use Stihl chain, RSC/yellow label,,,I just have good luck with it.  My local Stihl dealer is less than a mile away,,which also helps.


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 4, 2011)

Stihl RS full chisel.  My dealer takes a stock size and then spins it to the right length.


----------



## JustWood (Dec 4, 2011)

Oregon 72 LP
Full comp
Chisel
Been buying the same chain for 20+ years.
30 loops at a time gets me a better price than a roll and spinning them myself


----------



## stejus (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm running two Huskey's but the newer model (Husky 455) is the following.  I should note the chains on this Husky from the dealer are Carltons.

K1L -72DL 18" full chisel        
K1C-72BL 18" semi chisel


----------



## weiland13 (Dec 4, 2011)

Another vote for the stihl RSC.


----------



## BlankBlankBlank (Dec 4, 2011)

I have an Echo CS-400.  I'm trying to get a better sense of the different types of chain and their applications.  I notice with my saw that it comes equipped with a 3/8 low profile chain (Oregon 91VG) with 62 drive links.  When I look at other more aggressive chain options such as semi-chisel or full chisel chain, the number of drive links is either more or less than 62.  They don't match.  This might seem very obvious to the experienced.  I take it that if I desired to use a semi-chisel chain, for example, I would have to change bars also.  I also suspect that my 40 cc saw would be too small to effectively utilize a semi-chisel.

Can anyone help with some clarification of these various parameters and how they mesh up in this real world situation?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## babzog (Dec 4, 2011)

I just use whatever chain my dealer stocks. It fits my saw and cuts well but I have no idea if it's chisel, semi-chisel or shark tooth.


----------



## gasavage (Dec 4, 2011)

[quote author="WoodNStuff" date="1322997518"]I have an Echo CS-400.  I'm trying to get a better sense of the different types of chain and their applications.  I notice with my saw that it comes equipped with a 3/8 low profile chain (Oregon 91VG) with 62 drive links.  When I look at other more aggressive chain options such as semi-chisel or full chisel chain, the number of drive links is either more or less than 62.  They don't match.  This might seem very obvious to the experienced.  I take it that if I desired to use a semi-chisel chain, for example, I would have to change bars also.  I also suspect that my 40 cc saw would be too small to effectively utilize a semi-chisel.

Can anyone help with some clarification of these various parameters and how they mesh up in this real world situation?  Thanks in advance.[/quote





> I'll try.  Given the pitch (3/8), it will take 62 drive links to make proper fitment & allow for stretching/growth on a stock sized 18" bar.  Less drive links...you may or may not be able to get the chain on.  More drive links...short life on chain due to not enough bar adjustment.
> 
> I use Oregon chisel on my Echo CS-520 & like it real well...different size than yours.  I don't think you'd benefit a whole lot using the semi-chisel.
> 
> ...


----------



## Beardog (Dec 4, 2011)

WoodNStuff said:
			
		

> I have an Echo CS-400.  I'm trying to get a better sense of the different types of chain and their applications.  I notice with my saw that it comes equipped with a 3/8 low profile chain (Oregon 91VG) with 62 drive links.  When I look at other more aggressive chain options such as semi-chisel or full chisel chain, the number of drive links is either more or less than 62.  They don't match.  This might seem very obvious to the experienced.  I take it that if I desired to use a semi-chisel chain, for example, I would have to change bars also.  I also suspect that my 40 cc saw would be too small to effectively utilize a semi-chisel.
> 
> Can anyone help with some clarification of these various parameters and how they mesh up in this real world situation?  Thanks in advance.



I ran Stihl RSC on a Husqvarna 40 (40cc saw) with a 16 inch bar.  The saw cut very well with that setup.


----------



## oldspark (Dec 4, 2011)

babzog said:
			
		

> I just use whatever chain my dealer stocks. It fits my saw and cuts well but I have no idea if it's chisel, semi-chisel or shark tooth.


 Well I've tried the shark tooth and I think the dragon tooth is better but the best one of them all is the beaver tooth. :cheese:


----------



## Ash_403 (Dec 4, 2011)

WoodNStuff said:
			
		

> I have an Echo CS-400.  I'm trying to get a better sense of the different types of chain and their applications.  I notice with my saw that it comes equipped with a 3/8 low profile chain (Oregon 91VG) with 62 drive links.  When I look at other more aggressive chain options such as semi-chisel or full chisel chain, the number of drive links is either more or less than 62.  They don't match.  This might seem very obvious to the experienced.  I take it that if I desired to use a semi-chisel chain, for example, I would have to change bars also.  I also suspect that my 40 cc saw would be too small to effectively utilize a semi-chisel.
> 
> Can anyone help with some clarification of these various parameters and how they mesh up in this real world situation?  Thanks in advance.



If you want to go with the Oregon chain, I recommend 92VXL.  Many sharpenings with the extra long cutters.  I used this very same setup on my small Echo (CS-400), until I got the CS-520.  The CS-400 did not pull it too badly.  Limbing, and cutting anything 12" and under (I cut hardwoods) it did a good job.  With the bar buried in wood, you just had to take your time.  But it still cut good.

Bailey's sells the VXL.  http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=ORF+91VXL062G&catID;=


----------



## thinkxingu (Dec 4, 2011)

Stihl RSC--nothing else I've used lasts as long or sharpens as well.

S


----------



## BlankBlankBlank (Dec 4, 2011)

gasavage said:
			
		

> I'll try.  Given the pitch (3/8), it will take 62 drive links to make proper fitment & allow for stretching/growth on a stock sized 18" bar.  Less drive links...you may or may not be able to get the chain on.  More drive links...short life on chain due to not enough bar adjustment.
> 
> I use Oregon chisel on my Echo CS-520 & like it real well...different size than yours.  I don't think you'd benefit a whole lot using the semi-chisel.
> 
> ...



Thanks gasavage.  The cross reference chart on Baileys Website really helped a lot.  Also, thanks for steering me in the right direction.  This reminds me of cars and car parts.  At first it all seems so confusing but after getting the lay of land, so to speak, it begins to make sense.


----------



## CTYank (Dec 4, 2011)

Currently using:
3/8" std ht & low-profile, .050" gauge,
full-comp & skip,
chipper & chisel loops that fit various bars on various saws,
as purchased cheaply from Zip-Penn (still have some) or various PXs/NEXs,
as suited to the job at hand. (dirtiness/species)

Chains in use are all hand-filed to razor-edge. Saws like that. Takes a while
to use them up.


----------



## southbound (Dec 5, 2011)

I like carlton the best.. Cheap and stays sharp...  I feel like it is harder the stihl...

just my $0.02


----------



## fyrwoodguy (Dec 5, 2011)

i'm with thistle.....lg oregon fer the short guide bars,and jg oregon fer the long ones


----------



## BlankBlankBlank (Dec 5, 2011)

Ash_403 said:
			
		

> WoodNStuff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ash_403, I noticed the VXL on Bailey's.  Good to hear that it worked well for you.  I'm likely going to give the VX and the VXL a try to compare.


----------



## Ozark Woodburner (Dec 5, 2011)

Another vote for Stihl RSC chain.  Holds its edge well.


----------



## MasterMech (Dec 5, 2011)

tymbee said:
			
		

> My local Husky dealer only stocks the square shoulder (what I've alwasy called "chissel") type chain. I used to only buy the round shoulder type chain ("chipper") since a previous dealer claimed it tended to stay sharper when cutting dirtier wood. He was also the dealer who claimed that the square shoulder type chain was preferred to clean wood as it make a somewhat faster cut.
> 
> Not sure if any of this is true but wondering what others prefer. Also, do you buy pre-made chains, or roll your own?



Your dealer is 100% correct on the usage of Semi and Full Chisel type chain.  Once that razor sharp point on full chisel chain is worn down by dirty wood/bark and/or rocks :red: then it's performance is severely compromised.  There is no such point on semi-chisel chain and such it continues to perform well until the edge is dulled/damaged significantly.  It's not uncommon for semi-chisel chain to win the race between the two types, "in the pits."

That said I run mostly Stihl RSC (Full chisel) chain on my 034.  3/8" Full-Comp .050; Good ole' 33RSC72.  Both pre-cut and loops I spun together myself. (makes no difference in the chains.)  I have been known to throw on a loop of Stihl RMC (semi-chisel) to buck up wood that's been on the ground for awhile or is dead/punky.

There is nothing wrong with other brands of chain, Oregon (Makes just about all OEM bars/chains other than Stihl), Carlton, and others are all good chain but so long as it's available to me for a reasonable price I will stick with Stihl chain. ;-)


----------



## oilstinks (Dec 5, 2011)

.325 chain always takes more links to make thae same size loop because that number is measurement between 3 rivits. so therfore .375 is more distance between 3 rivits so it takes less drive links to make a givin size loop. The smaller pitch the more the links it takes. 
oregon 72 full chisel or semi
carlton semi or full
stihl low kickback on my ms210 seems to cut smoother with the small disp. engine


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 5, 2011)

Stihl RSC Yellow . . . seems to hold its edge longer (unless you attempt to saw through a rock with it . . . my advice . . . don't try to do so.)

I think it may be telling that my Husquvarna dealer (who also used to sell Stihls) says they like selling the Stihl chain better . . . they also said they don't bother with making their own chain as it is only something like 20 cents more to them to do so.


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 5, 2011)

Stihl RSC. I had one loop of comparable Oregon chain (I don't remember the number, but it was a full chisel) that I ran on my 029, but I found that the Stihl help up a little better for me. My local dealer (Husqvarna and Stihl) sells only Stihl chain too.


----------



## maxed_out (Dec 5, 2011)

yup, stihl rsc mostly. as others have said I like the way it holds a sharp edge for a long time.  have quite a bit of .404 version and some 3/8.


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 5, 2011)

I have been happy with both .325 and 3/8 RSC


----------



## ccwhite (Dec 6, 2011)

I had always used the Stihl rsc full chisel chain. Last winter I bought a couple loops of this http://www.baileysonline.com/search.asp?SKW=woodlandpro 30rc&catID=11810 Woodland Pro chain in full chisel. It's the exact same size as the Stihl chain cuts just as good (would not have believed it if I hadn't tried it myself) and seems to be lasting very nicely. I'm really happy with the Woodland Pro and it's only $17 per 18" loop. You can never go wrong with the Stihl chain either. Just go full chisel. You'll never go back


----------

